
A Learned Representation for Artistic Style - EvgeniyZh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.07629
======
kctess5
It seems a bit odd that they credit the Golden Gate Bridge picture, but not
the other two pictures that they use as example content images. I looked
through the whole thing but couldn't find any relevant citation.

Interesting read though.

------
butterm
Interesting article but that PDF is 39 MB and took an awful lot of time to
load on my browser.

